# Good Deal in Las Vegas



## pianodinosaur (Jul 26, 2010)

We were in Las Vegas from July 23, 2010 through July 25, 2010 for a Coding Seminar at The Westin Casuarina.  The Harrah's owned resorts had a deal where you paid $39.95 and could visit any buffet at any time over a 24 hour period at the following resorts: Harrah's, Ceasars, Bally's, Flamingo, Imperial Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, and Rio.  This represented an incredible saving. We were given a Total Rewards Gold Card and just presented it to the cashier.  I do not know how long they will be having this promotion and there are other things to do than eat at buffets.  However, if you are going to Las Vegas in the near future, you may wish to check this out. 

For more information you can call 1-800-4-REWARD or visit www.TotalRewards.com.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 26, 2010)

In the Spring / early Summer, I thought it was only $29.99.

Jeff


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 27, 2010)

"In order to provide excellent service to their Total Rewards members" they raised the price to keep the riff raff out.  Everyone can join Total Rewards!!  I think even non members are eligible for an extra $5!  :whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't find the info. on the webpage - maybe because I'm not a member.  

Did you buy the card at Harrahs?  Does the 24 hrs. start when you buy the card, or with your first meal?


----------



## jancpa (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you have to wait in the regular buffet line or can you go through the "invited guests-high roller" line?


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 27, 2010)

I think you go through the regular buffet line.  We saw a few people with this when we were there earlier this year.  

I guess its a bargain but I can't imagine eating in a buffet more than once a day!  Maybe I just eat too much?  We ate brunch at the Paris one day and didn't need dinner.  

Deb


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2010)

From previous reports I've seen, it's 24 hours from when you first buy it, so you can have a late dinner one night and then breakfast, lunch and an early dinner the next evening.

I have a hard time eating more than one buffet in a 24-48 hour period.  I can get my money's worth out of one, but then I'm too full to eat much for a while.  We run into this at Disney when we are on the dining plan.  Several of our favorites are buffets, and I have to space them out.

Le Village Buffet at Paris is my favorite breakfast buffet in Vegas.  World Market Buffet in the Rio is supposed to be one of the biggest and best.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2010)

4 meals for $40 seems like a pretty good deal, even if you don't eat a lot.  And trying different buffets would be fun!  That usually happens with me  anyway.  DH is 6'3" and can put it away pretty well.  I'm usually done after one plate.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2010)

We have almost stopped doing buffets.  This past trip to Vegas (a week ago for 3 nights) we never even stepped a foot into a casino.  

Vegas has many off strip dining options that are very good and very reasonably priced.

This $40 thing would be OK if you want to visit more than one of Harrah's casino buffets.  But for me, the hassle of the thing just isn't worth it.  I don't want to plan my day around visiting a Harrah's property.  But that's just me and my two cents worth, to each their own.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2010)

> Harrah's, Ceasars, Bally's, Flamingo, Imperial Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, and Rio.



Are these all Harrah's properties?  I didn't know that.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 27, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> Harrah's, Ceasars, Bally's, Flamingo, Imperial Palace, Paris, Planet Hollywood, and Rio.





DeniseM said:


> Are these all Harrah's properties?  I didn't know that.



Yes, those are all Harrah's properties.  The Harrah's web site lists a few other names but those may or may not be in Las Vegas.

In addition to the above list, the Total Rewards card I have also lists Grand Casinos, Harvey's, Horseshoe, and Showboat.  The card might be a little old but it worked when we were in Las Vegas in March and June.

Joining Total Rewards is free, if you gamble at all and are going to eat at the casinos there is little reason not to join. We're not big gamblers but usually accumulate enough points on the card to get a discount at the restaurants.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

DeniseM:

My understanding is that the 24hr clock began ticking when we acquired the gold card.  The payment was made when we ate at our first buffet at Planet Hollywood.  My office staff aquired their tickets at The Flamingo and my wife and I acquired our tickets at Planet Hollywood. 

I was informed the Harrah's purchased Planet Hollywood from Starwood at the time I acquired my gold card.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2010)

So you just go up to the "Club" desk at the casino, join, and buy a card at the same time?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Are these all Harrah's properties?  I didn't know that.



There are really only two major corporations that operate in Vegas now, Harrah's and MGM.  The other major but smaller players are Wynn, Sheldon Adelson (Venetian), Boyd Gaming, Station, and some smaller independents, such as Michael Gaughan (South Point).

Some would argue that major players such as Harrah's and MGM are good for Vegas, but I personally think the corportization of Vegas is what has led to much of the hardship facing Vegas currently.  But again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## beanie (Jul 27, 2010)

I plan on using this when we go in 3 weeks. here is a link to faq about the program .

http://www.harrahs.com/buffets/faq.html


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> So you just go up to the "Club" desk at the casino, join, and buy a card at the same time?



We went to the club desk and were given the card without any payment.  However, we did have to show a driver's license and give them our email address.  The payment was made at the time of our first meal.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 27, 2010)

I was just in Las Vegas at the Paris 2 weeks ago. The buffet deal was $34.99 with a Harrah's Total Rewards card. It was $29.99 in April. We didn't buy it because we rarely do buffets unless we are in a hurry. There is absolutely no way that we would ever do more than 1 buffet in a 24 hour period. We did eat at the Paris buffet because we were in a hurry. We definitely do not like the Paris buffet very much.

No, you will not get any preference at the lines unless you are a Diamond or 7 Star card holders. We are Diamond card members.

Yes, Harrah's and MGM control the Las Vegas strip and I agree with Rick that it is NOT a good thing. Harrah's is in an acquisition mode again and is targeting some of the MGM properties as MGM is in big trouble.

Forget all those strip properties and stay at the South Point. You will have more fun and may even come out ahead.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 27, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> Yes, Harrah's and MGM control the Las Vegas strip and I agree with Rick that it is NOT a good thing. Harrah's is in an acquisition mode again and is targeting some of the MGM properties as MGM is in big trouble.
> 
> Forget all those strip properties and stay at the South Point. You will have more fun and may even come out ahead.



I hadn't heard that Harrah's was looking at some MGM properties, any ideas which one?  I know that this City Center fiasco may be killing the goose that laid the golden egg for MGM.

While we have never stayed at South Point, I agree it's a great place.  Fern turned us onto it a few years ago and we quite like it.  The owner (Michael Gaughan) just made the news that he told the casino floor managers to loosen up the slots! You have to love that "old time" Vegas thinking!


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2010)

ricoba said:


> I hadn't heard that Harrah's was looking at some MGM properties, any ideas which one?  I know that this City Center fiasco may be killing the goose that laid the golden egg for MGM.
> 
> While we have never stayed at South Point, I agree it's a great place.  Fern turned us onto it a few years ago and we quite like it.  The owner (Michael Gaughan) just made the news that he told the casino floor managers to loosen up the slots! You have to love that "old time" Vegas thinking!



My insider at Caesar's Palace told me they are looking at acquiring the Bellagio. Harrah's needs another upscale property as most of theirs are second and third tier.

You should stay at the South Point. The rooms are pretty large ( 500 sq. ft. ) and nice. Comps are easy to get.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 28, 2010)

Everyone mentions South Point, but what about the M?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 28, 2010)

You can't really compare South Point and M.  It is like apples and oranges.  M wants to be a Strip Hotel, and strives to have the same sort of clientele that Green Valley Ranch does.  M considers GVR its competition, not South Point.  

M has, in general, more expensive restaurants.  The buffet is definitely better than South Point's, but it is twice the price, too.  As far as other restaurants go, I prefer those at South Point.   Among the restaurants South Point has where there is no counterpoint at M include Oyster Bar, Mexican Restaurant, and Michaels (one of the top gourmet rooms in the city).  

The economy went south before M was finished.  There were great plans for theaters, shopping, etc., but none of it was done.  South Point has bowling, bingo, a 12-plex (or is it 16?) theater with the newest technologies, an indoor showroom and a separate indoor dance lounge.  M has none of those.  M does have name entertainment once a month or so, but it is outdoors (as are Silverton's and Sunset Station's).  South Point's name entertainment veers towards nostalgia and comedy.  The lounge has dance music of different types for $10 +/-.  South Point frequently has $2. drinks of some type on Friday evenings and sometimes other drink specials.

Both casinos are good in their own way.  If you have a car and the time, why not visit both of them?  They are only a couple miles apart.

(btw, some of my "South Point Bias" might be because I've met Michael Gaughan several times and broken bread with him as well).

Fern



RedDogSD said:


> Everyone mentions South Point, but what about the M?


----------



## JanT (Jul 28, 2010)

The World Market Buffet at the Rio used to be really good back before they refurbished it (I think it was previously "The Carnival Buffet").  Now....just not my personal cup of tea, I guess.   Average food but better than many of the "cheap" buffets.  

On the advice of Fern and Karen G we took the time to go to the M buffet (which my daughter said was terrible when it first opened) and try it out.  It was GREAT.  I was pretty impressed with the food and told my daughter she needed to give it another try now that they've been open for quite awhile.  It is much better than The Southpoint Garden Buffet but as Fern said it's twice the price.  We like The Southpoint in general though and gotta love 'em if they're going to loosen up the slots.  We haven't won there in a long time.  Of course, we haven't won alot in many months anywhere else either but we stay off the Strip.



MichaelColey said:


> World Market Buffet in the Rio is supposed to be one of the biggest and best.


----------



## beanie (Jul 28, 2010)

ricoba said:


> .  The owner (Michael Gaughan) just made the news that he told the casino floor managers to loosen up the slots! You have to love that "old time" Vegas thinking!



I was told in another thread that this wasn't possible   that slot payouts are set in the factory .


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2010)

beanie said:


> I was told in another thread that this wasn't possible   that slot payouts are set in the factory .



You are 100% correct. A casino cannot arbitrarily change the payback percentage of a slot machine. The payback percentage is set at the factory per the casino's requested payback percentage. The casino can request a higher payback percentage on new slots they order. They can also request a change in the payback percentage on existing slots by ordering new proms. This requires that the slot be re-certified by the state. This is an expensive process and not something a casino often does.

Fern, the theater at the South Point is 16 screens. The M is much tighter than the South Point.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 28, 2010)

beanie said:


> I was told in another thread that this wasn't possible   that slot payouts are set in the factory .



All I know is what I read in the paper. From the Las Vegas Sun, Tuesday July 6, 2010


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 29, 2010)

ricoba said:


> All I know is what I read in the paper. From the Las Vegas Sun, Tuesday July 6, 2010



You and the article were basically correct. What the article did not emphasize was the cost of doing this and the fact that it is very rarely done. Usually, the casino just changes out the whole machine for a new one.

As I said above, the casino can change the payback percentage of existing machines by changing the PROM. The new PROM must be approved by the state. The state does random audits of casinos.

Note: While speaking of payback percentages, penny machines have a much lower payback percentage than nickle, quarter, etc. Loosening the penny machines at South Point is pretty significant.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 4, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> You can't really compare South Point and M.  It is like apples and oranges.  M wants to be a Strip Hotel, and strives to have the same sort of clientele that Green Valley Ranch does.  M considers GVR its competition, not South Point.
> 
> M has, in general, more expensive restaurants.  The buffet is definitely better than South Point's, but it is twice the price, too.  As far as other restaurants go, I prefer those at South Point.   Among the restaurants South Point has where there is no counterpoint at M include Oyster Bar, Mexican Restaurant, and Michaels (one of the top gourmet rooms in the city).
> 
> ...



Fern:  We were in Vegas last April and visited the M Casino for the first time.  We liked it very much and would definitely go back.  But where is the Green Valley Ranch you mention above?  Is it out there where the Southpoint and the M Casino's are?  I never heard of it and would love to visit next time in Vegas.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> But where is the Green Valley Ranch you mention above?  Is it out there where the Southpoint and the M Casino's are?  I never heard of it and would love to visit next time in Vegas.


It's on the 215 east of LV Blvd. The exit to take is Green Valley Parkway and you'd go right. You will see it from the freeway.

Mapquest shows it to be about six miles east of the Southpoint location and the address is 2300 Paseo Verde Pky. Henderson, NV 89052-2672


----------

